# Am i the only one who thinks Bobby Flay can't cook?



## gourmetamor (Jun 1, 2007)

As I watch Bobby Flay's Throwdown, the cupcake episode I laugh so hard at this clown. I probably have more food knoweledge than him. I cant believe they have him on iron chef. What an insult to the original iron chef. Its amazing how the media tricks people into believing that these guys are legit. Rachel Ray, Emeril, Paula "2 sticks of butter" Dean and Bobby Flay. one of these people in my opinion should have a show. But this is America and its not about the skill level i guess its about marketability. this is so sad. Morimoto should have a show. Alton Brown is a food god. and Mario Batali is absolutly awesome. Am I the only one who feels like this? I feel so lonely.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

as Emmeril and Bobby Flay.
I don't watch Emmeril's show (too much show), but he is an amazing person and chef. Bobby Flay is a little cocky on his own show, the throwdowns are just silly, but,IMO, he is great on Iron Chef. Funny, both times I have seen him lose, I could see his game was off from the start. I cook and have had days like that!
Mario always looks like he needs to clean up and I can't get past that to see what he does.
Elton Brown is great, love Ina Garten and sometimes Gaida. Any the healthy cook lady is very smart.
Sara Moulton I like, is she still there?
And yes, will probably watch the "next star" show.
Nan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh heh. 

I remember the first ever ACF convention I ever attended. (CMC McFadden was there FYI atltournant)

The demos were so freaking polished. Just like TV, only you're up front and personal. Notter is always on with his classes and presentations. No surprises. 

PS: I love Sara Moulton.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've never 'seen' or heard of any of them. But then I suppose Americans have little knowledge of some of our chefts like James Martin, Gary Rhodes, Nick Nairn, Martin Wishart?


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I usually check on the Ready Steady Guys, How do you feel about them? Who is your favorite BBC Chef or Chefs?


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I think bobby can cook "on a grill" thats about it. if your watching "the food network" just remember that it's entertainment, bobby has his own places my friend, so he must be doing something right.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the shout-out to the McFadden Groupie......Years ago Food Network had a program regarding the CMC trails and it was the one where McFadden was taking his test [and he was the only one who passed!].He specifically requested not to have his name mentioned and to be on camera as little as possible.All he cares about is food,not fame.Gotta love it.

Bobby Flay? Hey,we can all say he can't do more than BBQ,but he did have a career and worked his way up before he was "Bobby Flay".I respect him as a chef,but can't stand to watch him and his ego.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm assuming you're addressing me? If not, sorry, but here's my views:

I love Nick Nairn - have attended a number of courses at his cookery school.

I also like Paul Rankin, from Northern Ireland

James Martin, particularly for puddings


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I never really cared for him all that much, and I kind of agree with what you said here. However I did watch a show onetime where it went through everything he did when he was opening up a new restaurant. Through design, construction, hiring, training etc. I found a different Bobby Flay then what I had previously seen. Hopefully they'll replay that. It was great to watch.

On the otherhand I saw on the guide the other night Chefography....Rachel Ray..


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have seen some of Bobby Flay's dishes that I'd like to try in my own home. That goes for several of the Food Network stars. I constantly see people complaining about the shows here and I don't understand why. It's not for the professional who knows everything. They are trying to serve an audience that doesn't know all the techniques and have all the prep skills of an experienced chef. This network targets their average viewer which is the housewife, like me, or the working person who doesn't want to eat out every day but also doesn't always have hours in the kitchen or the know-how to cook meals like they can get in a restaurant. Personally, I think it's a great thing! I grew up watching my mother and grandmother cook.....like Paula Deen (Yes butter, along with bacon grease, fatback, and sugar, is a staple in that area of the country! I grew up 2 hours east of Savannah, GA.) and while I did it as a chore, I didn't necessarily enjoy it. Fast forward to about 8 years ago and I started watching Food Network. I saw foods I'd never even known existed, saw people doing things with ordinary foods that I'd never seen before, and I was hooked. Fastforward another 8 years and I just did (along with my significant other) a party for 100 people! Everyone has to start somewhere and if Food Network will get people in the kitchen cooking, then I can't complain. No, I don't usually use their recipes because I simply use recipes as a guide to my own creations.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah we're a critical bunch aren't we? Can you imagine sitting down and watching Food Network with us? 

Seriously, my problem is that most of the shows leave out fundamental principles. If you had those, what, 5-6  you won't need recipes.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Can Bobby Flay cook? Deponent sayeth not.

But keep in mind that Throwdown was designed to humanize him. On all his other shows he comes across as an arrogant SOB who stood above all us poor plebes. And that was turning people off.

Of course he loses throwdowns. And of course he interacts with his assistents as if they were, in his mind, just as good as him. And of course he comes across a little Julia Childish in her early days. After all, he's just one of the boys, right!

Let me say, too, that I, for one, am getting a little tired of all this Food Network bashing. It's entertainment, guys; an alternative to The Late Show. If you don't like how they do things, well, the on/off switch works both ways. Nobody is forcing you to watch it. 

I wonder, took, how much of this bashing is just envy on the part of people who probably couldn't make it in that environment?


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Ted Reader would dance circles around Flay on the BBQ

That is a fact

Cat Man


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I tend to see a lot of the TV chefs as 50% chef, 50% presenter. They have to be because of the nature of the beast. Some are better chefs than others of course, and the informative content of the different shows various greatly.

They are catering to different sections of we, the viewer. If they were all the same with just great chefs who presented us with all the facts and figures and no personality - WHO would watch them? As has been said already - its entertainment. You don't like it - you don't watch it.

P.S. I've worn out the buttons on my remote for the cooking channels lol

P.P.S. Fav. UK TV chefs : Keith Floyd, Brian Turner, AWT, Gordon Ramsay


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This goes for Flay as well as Emeril and Tyler Florence, INHO. Too schmoozy for me!

I admire that Bobby Flay was a typical "underachiever" in school. The bio about him described, to me- a retired educator- a student who probably was smart but with a non-typcial learning style, maybe even a "learning disability". (Please understand you must have average intelligence or above to be labeled as such.) He found his niche, as many such students do when they have a sense of their abilities and follow them to success. He did that and I can admire that. I guess I just don't connect with his personality. I remember how he treated the woman (Jackie somebody) when he did his first show. He treated her like she was a dumb broad, just there as eye candy. I resented it and didn't watch him very often.

The network has made these people way too slick for my taste. I watch Emeril sometimes, and usually with the sound off.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Emeril reminds me of the Ray Rayner of cooking world( if your from chicago area, you might know what I mean.). someone else preps his food and he trys to repete it on tv.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"someone else preps his food and......" 

And this is different from an upscale restaurant how?


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

do you know of ray rayner.?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ray Rayner huh? Now that takes me back some years.  Never missed a show. Between that, Garfield Goose and Bozo's Circus (day care wasn't something that was often used back then) life for a 4-5yr old in the early 60's couldn't get any better.:smiles::roll:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't really see the benefit of a thread like this to the community it really isn't what ChefTalk is about. That said I am closing this one down.


----------

